# LSU Trade call



## Macdietrich (Mar 22, 2014)

Did this call for a buddy of mine as a trade, he's a huge LSU fan so I tried to incorporate that into call. Stabilized purple box elder burl & hedge caps with SS inlays and aluminum band with a CA finish. Hope he likes it!
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/DA1C8F2D-13F3-4884-B2A0-0F2DED8B8F19.jpg
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/73F39229-7032-4840-B093-C5F603EB6CC7.jpg

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 22, 2014)

Is that toneboard your design? I like the materials, and even the colors(not really a fan of any team)...they work together well.



Scott (to bad the photo doesn't have a clickable sound file too) B

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice, Mac! I do feel for you, though, it is hard having LSU-fan friends - I have a group of the, too. But at least we feel comfortable admitting that openly now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Macdietrich (Mar 22, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Is that toneboard your design? I like the materials, and even the colors(not really a fan of any team)...they work together well.
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (to bad the photo doesn't have a clickable sound file too) B


Yea it is Scott. It's my 3 rd custom jig and think I've got it half way right now!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 22, 2014)

Excellent Call and great colors for those Tigers!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 22, 2014)

Excellent job. Like the style and the fact you have handmade tone board.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Mar 23, 2014)

That is an awesome looking call Mac.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 23, 2014)

I could see a call like that selling pretty darn well down here in these parts 

Beautiful!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

